# end of earth?



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 25, 2009)

i saw on the news that the earth could be destroyed on the 21 of dec 2012
from solar flares.
i am told the sun goes threw a cycle of flares and the worst most powerful oned aer going to happen on this date
spooky huh?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.universetoday.com/2008/06/21/20...er-solar-flare/
this is true i guess...anyway the end of the earth is no where near,then again,it can come anytime unexpectedly


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2009)

Well the Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012, and who are we to call them liars?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2009)

Just another scare story based on the Mayan 'Long Count' thing.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 25, 2009)

im not sure if i should believe it or not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 25, 2009)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> im not sure if i should believe it or not



Never ask other people what you should believe, you'll turn into a mindless robot!  Look at the science then decide whether you should believe it or not.


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh well, I don't really know what to believe, so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 25, 2009)

The Earth will never be destroyed.

It's more like this:

Start New World Order.
People (Real Christians) will be away, out of a sudden.
People will say they were Aliens, and there will be UFO's sometime near this.
Actually those UFO's are demons. 
Someone will act up as the masaya (Spelling) (As Jesus) and a lot of people will choose for him.
Well, I think you know the story.

Otherwise read the bible (new testament)


----------



## lolzed (Oct 25, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> The Earth will never be destroyed.
> 
> It's more like this:
> 
> ...


exactly!except the UFO thing....that's just weird..


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

THE SKY IS FALLIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!





















 Reminds me of Chicken Little lol.


----------



## Domination (Oct 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop with your self-awareness crap! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I don't think the world will end so easily, I have a hunch the world is destined to see my greatness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I really think Earth will die under the hands of humans.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 25, 2009)

The world will not end in 2012, that's just stupid. For thousands of years, people have predicted the end of the world for many different dates and *ALL* have got it wrong. 
The sad and most boring *TRUTH* is that people(humans) will die out long before the end of the world, probably millions of years before. Natural disasters might be the cause or maybe it would be something cause by man. Either way, the earth will survive and maybe even start the whole thing over. The earth will recover but maybe man wont.

Stop worrying about the end of the world, it will not happen for at least a few thousand years after you die.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont think i realy thinh the whole earth will end in 2 years 
its kind of sudden 
doesnt seem logical to me


----------



## Raika (Oct 25, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> The world will not end in 2012, that's just stupid. For thousands of years, people have predicted the end of the world for many different dates and *ALL* have got it wrong.
> The sad and most boring *TRUTH* is that people(humans) will die out long before the end of the world, probably millions of years before. Natural disasters might be the cause or maybe it would be something cause by man. Either way, the earth will survive and maybe even start the whole thing over. The earth will recover but maybe man wont.
> 
> Stop worrying about the end of the world, it will not happen for at least a few thousand years after you die.


This.
Oh and also The World Ends With You and Me, we decide our own fates.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 25, 2009)

im not worrying !
just wondering...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2009)

Well in case anyone missed the sarcasm of my first post lets just see what this "prediction" is based on. The Sun has an activity cycle, of around eleven years. At the end of that cycle it undergoes a very active period which produces many sunspots and solar flares. Now this is a well known and regular occurrence, its nothing really unusual, and as it occurs every decade or so it has been studied many times by modern science.  There is no real indication that this time round the active cycle will be any worse then previous cycles that have been witnessed. However it does fall roughly around the time of the end Mayan calendar. So in the usual trend these days of scaremongering the public, and getting publicity, an arbitrary date that falls smack bang on the day of the end of the calendar is banded around, with end of the world predictions added as a cherry on top.

So yeah I wouldn't worry really.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not going to trust a bunch of ancient people who thought it was okay to sacrifice one another on my predictions for the future.

If I was to trust anyone, I'd trust Nostradamus. And he said the world would in... In the year 3057 or something like that. This entire theory crap. The Mayans could have ended their calender simply because they were lazy or realized that they couldn't count THAT far, not because it was the end of the world.

If the Earth was going to end, I'll put my number on nuclear warfare, swine flu, swan flu, goose flu, Hepatitis F, birds, magnets, genocide, homicide, regicide, meteors, Morgan Freeman as president, global warming, or earthquakes.


----------



## rithsv (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm not going to trust a bunch of ancient people who thought it was okay to sacrifice one another on my predictions for the future.
> 
> If I was to trust anyone, I'd trust Nostradamus. And he said the world would in... In the year 3057 or something like that. This entire theory crap. The Mayans could have ended their calender simply because they were lazy or realized that they couldn't count THAT far, not because it was the end of the world.
> 
> If the Earth was going to end, I'll put my number on nuclear warfare, swine flu, swan flu, goose flu, Hepatitis F, birds, magnets, genocide, homicide, regicide, meteors, Morgan Freeman as president, global warming, or earthquakes.


+1. I like the idea of Morgan Freeman as president.

I can't believe people actually _believe_ that stuff. (sortof ironic, hey?)


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can't believe people actually believe that stuff.



Really? Then this will amaze you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, that was quite clever. A +1 for you to put in your hat.


----------



## rithsv (Oct 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha..! +1 from me too.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 25, 2009)

the world will obviously end by the effect of *super aids*o.O, 
no seriously would be happy if the world would end off by natural cause, but think rather that before something like that happen humanrace will take their end in their own hand :-/


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well the Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012, and who are we to call them liars?


Remember, in the 16th century, I believe, eleven days were added to the calendar, because it was only then that they went and realized about leap dyas or some happy-crappy like that, so, already, that date is even wrong...it would make it thus Dec 10 then.

I think it's all full of shit.  Then again, I think religion is full of shit.  Just a way for some people who think they are better than everyone else to try to practice control over the masses...BE GOOD, DO WHAT I SAY, BELIEVE WHAT I BELIEVE OR ELSE!!"

Greatest fairy-tale in the world if you ask me...and whoever sold the con-job of the Immaculate Conception had to be the best bullshit artist the world ever saw to have carried that one off!

I don't know if it's funny or sad that otherwise intelligent people, who ought to know something about science and biology...actually believe that bullcrap.  I mean, LITERALLY.

The Bible was supposed to be taken metaphorically, and the parables and stories are supposed to be a lesson on how we ought to live and treat one another (universal, unconditional love, help your fellow man, etc...) but I find it either sad or funny that otherwise intelligent people actiually take that shit literally...and literally believe that Jesus was born of Divine (Immaculate Conception) or that women really WERE made out of a rib of Adam.

Gimme a fuckin' break....


----------



## Splych (Oct 25, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well in case anyone missed the sarcasm of my first post lets just see what this "prediction" is based on. The Sun has an activity cycle, of around eleven years. At the end of that cycle it undergoes a very active period which produces many sunspots and solar flares. Now this is a well known and regular occurrence, its nothing really unusual, and as it occurs every decade or so it has been studied many times by modern science.  There is no real indication that this time round the active cycle will be any worse then previous cycles that have been witnessed. However it does fall roughly around the time of the end Mayan calendar. So in the usual trend these days of scaremongering the public, and getting publicity, an arbitrary date that falls smack bang on the day of the end of the calendar is banded around, with end of the world predictions added as a cherry on top.
> 
> So yeah I wouldn't worry really.


P1ngpong makes these things seem less scary to me. I would always be freaked about the end of the world, but whenever I read his explanations, I am not scared anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagine p1ngpong as a father!

Kid: Dad, I think there's a monster under my bed!

p1ngy: Well, pingp0ng, the whole "monster under your bed" thing is really just a collection of a fear of the dark in a fake, physical manifestation. So you see, there isn't in fact a "monster" under your bed, you just fear the dark. Kids would normally turn on a night light, flashlight, other light-producing objects, etc, to "scare" this "monster" but really it just gets the dark away and thusly defeats the monster. So, son, really you should realize that you're infact just afraid of the lack of natural lighting, something that's very silly.

Kid: ...Can I have some water?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 25, 2009)

Its a bunch of hype and fearmongering, don't give into it. The worlds not ending.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 25, 2009)

Sometimes, I just feel aliens viewing our world are gonna be laughing their asses off at 2012 when the world erupts into panic and the new era of fail will begin.


----------



## sonicwii24 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think that everything is going to be OK.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 25, 2009)

One of my favorite sites, Skeptoid.com did a podcast on this. Pretty funny stuff.

tl;dr = don't worry about it.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 25, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Remember, in the 16th century, I believe, eleven days were added to the calendar, because it was only then that they went and realized about leap dyas or some happy-crappy like that, so, already, that date is even wrong...it would make it thus Dec 10 then.
> 
> Um... I really doubt that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wasn't the world supposed to end in 2000, oh yeah, 060606, my mistake 070707, oh noes! 080808, wat? nothing happened 090909 and 2012; it's really going to end this time!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey, I heard that the world was gonna end at 10/26/09


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 25, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> Hey, I heard that the world was gonna end at 10/26/09



lol! Tomorrow. Hide, evacuate the land! Go to the Himilayas! Oh wait, that's going to crash into the ocean! *OH NOES!*


----------



## AnthonyizGodly (Oct 25, 2009)

Uh lets just wait and see and it was based on a movie too!


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey, I heard that the world was gonna end at 10/26/09



ahhhhhhhhhhh im dying plese help


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 26, 2009)

AnthonyizGodly said:
			
		

> Uh lets just wait and see and it was based on a movie too!



What? People have been wondering why the mayan calendar ended in 2012 for hundreds of years, it have nothing to do with a movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 26, 2009)

There's ya link

2012 Film


----------



## zeromac (Oct 26, 2009)

urgh do i have to explain again that the retarded (no offence guys) mayans forogot to draw up a fucking calender past 2012! Its like people going "Dur dur no calender date past today" "holy fuck we"re all deadz!"

mmk im done


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 26, 2009)

Dummies guide to preventing death
Click for Instant help on Life.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 26, 2009)

AnthonyizGodly said:
			
		

> Uh lets just wait and see and *a movie was based upon these prophecies.*


*Fix'd*
Anyway I doubt the world would end just because some nub predicts solar flares. It's like the weather report.
And on the plus side, if it does, that would be one hell of a show.
(By end don't you mean all life would die?)


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 26, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> urgh do i have to explain again that the retarded (no offence guys) mayans forogot to draw up a fucking calender past 2012! Its like people going "Dur dur no calender date past today" "holy fuck we"re all deadz!"
> 
> mmk im done



they didn't forget to do anything! the calendar loops around. There was no need to go past that end date, because it would just be an exact copy again with nothing different.

Tell me, do you see any reason to redraw a 5000+ year long calendar over and over again, when it would be exactly the same?

Some of you people are programmers, or at least understand some of the concepts used in programming. Lets look at good old BASIC, with line numbers...

The way you guys are suggesting....

10 Print "Hello"
20 Print "Hello"
30 Print "Hello"
40 Print "Hello"
50 Print "Hello"
60 Print "Hello"
70 Print "Hello"
80 Print "Hello"
90 Print "Hello"
100 Print "Hello"
110 Print "Hello"
120 Print "Hello"
130 Print "Hello"
140 Print "Hello"
150 Print "Hello"
160 Print "Hello"
170 Print "Hello"
180 Print "Hello"
190 Print "Hello"
200 Print "Hello"
210 Print "Hello"
220 Print "Hello"
230 Print "Hello"
etc...

However, what the Maya did...

10 Print "Hello"
20 Goto 10

This second program is what we are seeing in the Maya calendar. You will notice that because the code is far more efficient, does not mean that the world is going to end.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well the Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012, and who are we to call them liars?


They just got bored making a calendar to be used around 1100 years later.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 26, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubt all you want.  THEN I WILL SHOVE IT IN YOUR FACE THAT I AM RIGHT!!!

http://community.wolframalpha.com/viewtopi...f=32&t=1116
or, this, from Wikipedia....

*Britain and the British Empire (including the eastern part of what is now the United States) adopted the Gregorian calendar in 1752 by which time it was necessary to correct by 11 days.* *Wednesday, 2 September 1752 was followed by Thursday, 14 September 1752 to account for 29 February 1700 (Julian).* Claims that rioters demanded "Give us our eleven days" grew out of a misinterpretation of a painting by William Hogarth. After 1753, the British tax year in Britain continued to operate on the Julian calendar and began on 5 April, which was the "Old Style" new tax year of 25 March. A 12th skipped Julian leap day in 1800 changed its start to 6 April. It was not changed when a 13th Julian leap day was skipped in 1900, so the tax year in the United Kingdom still begins on 6 April.

In Alaska, the change took place when Friday, 6 October 1867 was followed again by Friday, 18 October after the US purchase of Alaska from Russia, which was still on the Julian calendar. Instead of 12 days, only 11 were skipped, and the day of the week was repeated on successive days, because the International Date Line was shifted from Alaska's eastern to western boundary along with the change to the Gregorian calendar.

In Russia the Gregorian calendar was accepted after the October Revolution (so named because it took place in October 1917 in the Julian calendar). On 24 January 1918 the Council of People's Commissars issued a Decree that Wednesday, 31 January 1918 was to be followed by Thursday, 14 February 1918.

The last country of Eastern Orthodox Europe to adopt the Gregorian calendar was Greece on Thursday, 1 March 1923, following Wednesday, 15 February 1923.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregorian_calendar

The only thing I got wrong was that I adjusted backwards instead of forwards...silly me, because I wasn't thinking right...so...it would not be Dec 10, but rather Dec 21 PLUS 11 days, Dec. 32...which would actually BE....get this, folks...January 1....2013!!

Maybe the Mayans DID know something when they ended their calendar, because it's weird that it would actually end right on Jan. 1 now, isn't it?

But, yeah...I knew it was sometime in the 16th or 17th century that we skipped like 11 or 12 days...I remembered reading something about that.

Now I remember...it was from when we went from the Julian to the Gregorian calendar.

HA I AM SO RIGHT AND YOU ARE SO WRONG, SPINAL CORD...
ADMIT IT...LEARN IT LIVE IT, LOVE IT...
I AM RIGHT AND YOU ARE WRONG!!


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 26, 2009)

the world wont end in 2012. if you believe it will, then you're a dumbass.


----------



## vergilite (Oct 26, 2009)

the Mayan calander goes in long cycles like ours just much, MUCH longer and this is just the end of the cycle NOT THE END OF THE WORLD


----------



## VashTS (Oct 26, 2009)

since we are going to line up with the galactic center, and there is a supermassive black hole in that spot, isn't it a possibility of a gamma ray burst hitting us?  thats my theory and I'm sticking to it


----------



## flusflus89 (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't be a bunch of dumb morons! Everybody knows the world is gonna end in 2005... Oh wait.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 26, 2009)

We'll all will be dead before the world's end which will be a good 4 billion years from now.

2012 isn't going to be the end of the world, you all are paranoid.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

*WE'RE ALL DOOMED! *

You're all just in denial.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2009)

Will the world end due to natural causes beyond humanly control on said date? 
Almost certainly not.

That being said, however;
With a major movie, and at least 20 documentaries on the subject playing over and over and over, it is kinda likely that some less-than-sane person or group will take it upon themselves to _cause_ a catastrophe on that date. 
Don't be surprised if and when you hear about suicide cults trying to hitch rides on passing spaceships, extended families hunkering in bunkers, or similar stories. 

Here's some music for the occasion.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Don't be surprised if and when you hear about suicide cults trying to hitch rides on passing spaceships


Actually, that _would_ come as a surprise. Suicide cults usually aren't really prone to life-extending activities like trying to escape imminent doom by, say, hitching a ride on a spaceship.


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 26, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no doubt in my mind that they had to correct the calendar by 11 days, what I doubted, was that it had anything at all to do with the end of the Mayan calendar, so no matter if it is dec.21 or dec.11, it makes no change to that fact that it has nothing to do with the fact that we are near the end of the calendar.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope 2012 doesn't hurt as much as Y2k


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091011/ap_on_..._apocalypse2012


----------



## Depravo (Oct 26, 2009)

I've just noticed that the calendar on my wall ends on the 31st of December THIS YEAR!!! We may have less time than previously speculated.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 26, 2009)

i can guarentee that the world wont end for about 80 years or so..maybe more but no less than that


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that the calendar on my wall ends on the 31st of December THIS YEAR!!! We may have less time than previously speculated.


LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nice one.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that the calendar on my wall ends on the 31st of December THIS YEAR!!! We may have less time than previously speculated.
> LOL You sir, just made my day.
> 
> QUOTE(anaxs @ Oct 26 2009, 09:58 PM) i can guarentee that the world wont end for about 80 years or so..maybe more but no less than that


You can't guarantee shit.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you prove him wrong?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Actually, that _would_ come as a surprise. Suicide cults usually aren't really prone to life-extending activities like trying to escape imminent doom by, say, hitching a ride on a spaceship.




This one tried to do just that

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven%27s_Ga...eligious_group)


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you prove him right?


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This one tried to do just that
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven%27s_Ga...eligious_group)
> Oh yeah, I remember those.
> ...


Yes. You'll have to wait 79 years, though.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 26, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You doubted that 11 days had gotten added to our calendar.  At least, the way you posted led me to believe that you were calling that fact into question, so I shoved it in your face that I was right.

Interestingly enough, adding those eleven days pushes the end of the Mayan calendar up 11 days, then...to Jan 1, 2013.

Interesting...those Mayans really knew what they were doing!!

Do I think the world's gonna end?  Hell, no, it'll keep going on just as it always has...it's always these religios morons who think the world's gonna end, and Judgement Day is coming, and etc, etc, etc.

Remember Y2K was supposed to be the end of the world, too, and it wasn't.

And another event, I remember...was a time back in the late 80's, when all the planets lined up on the same side of the sun, and THAT, too, was supposed to be a sign of the end of the world.  I just laugh at all the religious morons who believe in any of that hooey.

Yeah...I think, for mankind, the world WILL eventually end.  At least mankind will end, but the world will go on without mankind.  Man will kill himself off, eventually.  And more than likely the cause of it will be some stupid extremist group against some other stupid extremist group playing the "My God's dick is bigger than your God's dick" game.

In short...RELIGION itself...will be the root cause of the end of humankind.  And it will be some extremist nutcase group or other who brings it about...because they will have talked themselves into the belief that it is their God's will that they do whatever it is that they will do which will bring about that result.

And there won't be 72 virgins waiting for any of them on the other side, either.  They're gonna be real disappointed to find there IS no "other side" and that death is just IT...blotto...the end...nothing else...there is no God, there is no everlasting life, there is no Heaven and there also is no Hell.  Just nothingness.

Humans are stupid.

Hopefully, nature will try again, with a smarter species...maybe the canine species...once humans have ceased to be.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 26, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Can you prove him right?
> 
> the 1987 Harmonic Convergence was supposed to be the end of the world,same with the year 2000 and same with the Jupiter Effect or "Planet X"
> Also Nostradamus said the world is ending in 3797 not 2012. Not even the Mayas who supposedly made this thing up believe in it.
> ...


My previous link.

The world is not ending in 2012,why do people want to believe it is?


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 26, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> The world is not ending in 2012,why do people want to believe it is?



Because they are religious morons.

Because they can't deal with uncertainty.

Because they desperately want to believe some great big God (who of course will take THEIR side) will wipe out all the people that, conveniently enough THEY have a problem with.

And so goes the history of humankind...wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be waiting.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm confused about all this year blah-blah. Y'know how the Earth formed a bunch of billion years ago. Why the heck are we at the year "2009" when it formed a gazillion years ago...Shouldnt we be at 202020(or whatever).....May be a dumb question... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Excuse the lack of question marks....every time I try to do a question mark it ends up like É....èÈ


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

freaking double post...


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 26, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> I'm confused about all this year blah-blah. Y'know how the Earth formed a bunch of billion years ago. Why the heck are we at the year "2009" when it formed a gazillion years ago...Shouldnt we be at 202020(or whatever).....May be a dumb question...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all about jesus! 2009 AD (after death). Then you have BC (Before Christ) It's kind of silly really.


----------



## Y-2-K (Oct 26, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> *there IS no "other side" and that death is just IT...blotto...the end...nothing else...there is no God, there is no everlasting life, there is no Heaven and there also is no Hell.  Just nothingness.*



This man speaks the truth!


----------



## geminisama (Oct 26, 2009)

No, I don't. I'm not a mindless sheep that will believe everything the news/tv/nutjobs/Christians tell me.
Your 2012 Solar Flare post is just another doomsday theory based on the Mayan calenders end, at 2012. OH NOES, A CALENDAR ENDED!!1 TEH END IS NEAR!!!

But no, on 2012, Revelations wont start, the world won't be burnt to a crisp (well, something like that could happen today, or any other day, but it wouldn't happen on que), teh spookey NWO won't take over, , etc.

Hey, remember when the world was gonna end 2000? God that sucked. Oh, and when the world ended 6/6/06, yea that was horrid. Oh wait, the world DIDN'T end those days like everyone said it would...could this mean 2012 isn't real? GASP!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stupid. Why make it based on "Jesus"?....A christian (designed that system) or.........................


----------



## Law (Oct 26, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, most of the free world follows the christian calander because of the people who founded the countries, plenty of other places have their own calanders though.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 26, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Hey, remember when the world was gonna end 2000? God that sucked. Oh, and when the world ended 6/6/06, yea that was horrid. Oh wait, the world DIDN'T end those days like everyone said it would...could this mean 2012 isn't real? GASP!



Exactly.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 26, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> It's all about jesus! 2009 AD (after death).


It actually stands for Anno Domini (In the year of our Lord) meaning the years after Jesus was born, not after he died. If that was the case it would now be the year 1976 as he died when he was 33 years old.

If you believe that kind of thing of course.


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 26, 2009)

I was just thinking of something if people are getting paranoid about the 2012 stuff
And people freaking out. Image when the real day comes this will just get worse.
Hell this question “wills the world end at 2012?" might be what actually kills us.
People saying yes it will vs. those who don’t. and we will be the ones killing
our self because of that.


----------



## ragde (Oct 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well the Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012, and who are we to call them liars?



Well the thing is that the mayan calendar says that the fifth sun ends that day. It does not say that the earth ends that day. It is said the the cycle of that sun ends. 
the mayans called this fifth sun Nahui-Ollin (four-movement). Or the Aztecs also called it Tonatiuh (Movement of the sun) Weird huh?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Well the Mayan calendar ends on Dec. 21, 2012, and who are we to call them liars?



The Guild Calander ended on December 31st, 1999. Actually, it ends on December 30th; December 31st is just a box that says "HOLY SHIT WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!! PANIC!"

Seriously though, this is going to be the next Y2K except with less fact around it. Just because a bunch of guys who enjoyed knocking around balls through hoops off their hips whilst naked forgot to finish their calander doesn't translate to the end of the world.


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 27, 2009)

People argue that there could also be a pole shift in 2012... well, we know how many times people were right about that

http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y...history_state0=

"Matsumura in 1960 and 1962 will be apocalyptic claim that major flooding and the accompanying shift in the pole during the year. In doing so, the original members and their families "send apple, C" I have received the message, the notice was made to set a point indicated beforehand that you receive (C is a catastrophe (catastrophe) of is an acronym). They were flying so it was UFO salvation by being."

So all we have to do to survive this one is to get on a UFO


----------



## Sterling (Oct 27, 2009)

I chose no, because I don't know. If it's going to end in 2012, then let it end. Start on a clean slate (if that is made possible by the creator).

Flame Shield


Spoiler



Basically we choose our own fates, but slowly we are going to wipe ourselves out, and take any other life with us. The people who have accepted christ into the light of their heart (the jews too, but thats later) will be thrust from the strife of earth and into the rightousness of heaven. All others will be cast into the chasm of hell. Thats just what I believe, weather or not you agree with me. (In that case please show discresion to not turn this topic into a religious/non religious warzone).


*ON!!*


----------



## geminisama (Oct 27, 2009)

It's cute reading how much people still believe in fairy tales. :3


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 27, 2009)

NO RELIGIUS STUFF IN MY BLOG DISSCUSSION PLEASE
IM SICK Of IT 
thx


----------



## geminisama (Oct 27, 2009)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> NO RELIGIUS STUFF IN MY BLOG DISSCUSSION PLEASE
> IM SICK Of IT
> thx



Well said, but I think you should of had that listed to begin with, as the religious people always flock to spread their word.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 27, 2009)

there like seagulls at mc donalds


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 27, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ain't going to work, as most people that believe the world will end within our lifetime do so for religious reasons.


----------



## cracker (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah damn I was way off... I thought the world would end by pirating DS games... Hmmmmmm am I still ok for that Halloween raffle?


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> forgot to finish their calander


Wrong.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.  Even a blind pig finds a truffle every once in a while.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> It's cute reading how much people still believe in fairy tales. :3




Isn't it, though??

The whole REASON for religion is because...for some people, the absolute scariest words in the world are "I do not know."

So, they substitute faith for knowledge and scientific fact...and make up incredible explanations for things they otherwise cannot explain...and then expect everyone ELSE to accept their explanation on blind faith and they get pissed off if you actually ask the hard questions.  And they, of course, have wonderful circular logic as to why they aren't required to show any PROOF for what they claim.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

They already confirmed the world is not ending in 2012... The guy who made it up said he never said it was ending,he said it was a misunderstanding. its in the link Ive linked 2 times on the previous page... from Yahoo.com they are a reliable source,and now im gonna get epic flamed because of what im about to say,I believe that everyone who thinks the world is gonna end after all the proof that has been given is a loser who wants to die or wants life to end so they don't have to face there death bed. A coward,its just ignorant.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep.  Like I said before...it's all about one religious nutcase extremist group playing the "My God's dick is bigger than your God's dick" with some other religious nutcase extremist group.  And the result will be the annihilation of all of mankind.

And these nutcases don't care...just so long as they can go out thinking, believing that they were right.  They don't care who they take with them.  Religion sucks.  I wish humans would grow up and cast off belief in fairy tales already.


----------



## Ame16787 (Oct 27, 2009)

the mayan calendar just says the date is the end of an era (not of the world) and the beginnig of another, infact mayans used to party on that day.......... as far as solar flares...... theres tan lotion for that


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Oct 27, 2009)

Y2K FTW!!!!

I want to see some idiots kill themselves a few days before dec 2012 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's always entertaining seeing those nut jobs killing themselves.


----------



## Ame16787 (Oct 27, 2009)

The astronomer Philip Plait has stated very clearly that the Mayan calendar does not end in 2012 at all, that it is like the odometer on your car, as each section of the odometer reaches 9 and then clicks over to 0, the next number to it starts a new cycle, so that when all the numbers again reach 0 all the way across the odometer - the last number will change from 1 to 2 and the new cycle starts all over again.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Even a blind pig finds a truffle every once in a while.


That's because they search for truffles by _smell._


----------



## GamerzInc (Oct 27, 2009)

xD alot of the people on the internet are angry at religion for some reason or another.  that, or they come off as scared or rejected by it.  the world will end when it ends.  i dont plan to end with it though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2009)

According to Nostradamus the world will end when the third anti-christ comes into being which won't happen soon because the terrorists don't meet the qualifications (The third anti-christ must have a formidable navy, airforce, and army).

Kim Jung Il: Has a formidable army and a small antiquated airforce, no navy

Bin Laden: Has a makeshift army if you can even say that but no navy or airforce (that also applies to any other terror networks)

Amadenijhad: Has all but a navy, their airforce is small though

The world will not end in 2012 but this does state that the war may last into 2012 with no victor.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> According to Nostradamus


Which of the OVER NINE THOUSAND (mutually exclusive) interpretations of his texts are you referring to?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The interpretation of the Mirabilis Liber.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

I see what your saying,but Nostradamus is so fail,you can actually see him contradict himself so much.
He said the world will end when the 3rd anti Christ comes,and then he says the world will end in 3797... I guess we know when the 3rd anti Christ is coming,see what im saying? lol

This topic so needs a *lock*,its to entertaining.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> He said the world will end when the 3rd anti Christ comes, and then he says the world will end in 3797... I guess we know when the 3rd anti Christ is coming,see what im saying? lol


No, I don't. Where's the contradiction?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking to Hop,but if you must know Google is your bestest friendz ever.


EDIT: The world will end when the 3rd anti Christ comes... thats what he said,but he said the world will end in 3797... that would have to mean the 3rd anti Christ comes around that time,but he says he does not know when the 3rd anti Christ is coming. XD


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> but he says he does not know when the 3rd anti Christ is coming.


Oh. You didn't mention that.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah,but your supposed to get that... lol Because then he just would have said the name of the 3rd anti Christ,but sorry for being unclear.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 27, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Yeah,but your supposed to get that... lol Because then he just would have said the name of the 3rd anti Christ,but sorry for being unclear.



Although there is no name mentioned there is a hint, it's a person who dies and comes back to life, this would translate to any scenario in modern medicine even a heart attack could fall into this because you can suddenly die then be revived with a defibrillator.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 27, 2009)

CHRIS ANGEL! Just kidding. But Yeah,good point. :>


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Baah*. Humans are going to cause the end of the world or rather the end of the human race. 

As Kalisiin said some religous idiot is going to spread his ideaology. Another will disagree and freaking 'cause a war. We contributed to *global warming*, the US blew up Japan with an *atomic bomb*, who's to say we won't do worse.

If you are offended by religous "stuff" stay away from the spoiler


Spoiler



I don't really get Christianity or the majority of other religons. What the hell do they mean by "Jesus" clears "us" of our sins. That's stupid. So anything we do that's bad, immoral is rectified by Jesus. Whatever. Y'know how they consider "Jesus" the son of god or god, how can he be a "god" if he died. If "God" is supposed to be almighty why did he die....like a regular human. Did he possess any supernatural powers when he was on Earth? The crazy thing is whenever (in religons) they can't explain a contradiction in their religon they claim man-kind wasn't "meant to know that".


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 27, 2009)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> xD alot of the people on the internet are angry at religion for some reason or another.  that, or they come off as scared or rejected by it.  the world will end when it ends.  i dont plan to end with it though.



Because religion sucks ass.

For one, it is so obviously made up.  For two, it's a giant rule book...you do this and this, and believe this and this or you go to Hell!!

For three, a lot of us have been beaten up pretty badly, emotionally, spiritually, financially...and in many other ways...by "Christians" who try to force their beleifs and way of life off onto others who do not share them....and who thus believe they have the right...and the obligation...to carry out vengeance in the name of God.  Just for starters look at the way gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender people are often discriminated against in the workplace.  You think that does not leave an emotional/spiritual scar on that person?

Screw religion.  It sucks!!  They SAY love everyone unconditionally...BUT THEY DO NOT PRACTICE WHAT THEY PREACH.  Until they practice what they preach, as far as I am concerned the religious people can STFU.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *Baah*. Humans are going to cause the end of the world or rather the end of the human race.
> 
> As Kalisiin said some religous idiot is going to spread his ideaology. Another will disagree and freaking 'cause a war. We contributed to *global warming*, the US blew up Japan with an *atomic bomb*, who's to say we won't do worse.
> 
> ...



Ok first off wars are generally caused by disagreements, and there has never been a war over nothing. And as they say, "Nothing ventured, nothing gained." I say why not spread your ideaology, you can't force anyone to believe what you believe (unless you brainwash them). Anyone who tries to force someone to convert to christianity, they are seriously misguided (that goes for other religions too.)

Anyways avoid the spoiler if you have an epilleptic seizure everytime you see religious talk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Religion and ancient science are not *EXACT*, both say they have proof, but the "proof" is mearly speculation based upon millions upon millions of hours of study of data, and interpretation of old books and legend. If you believe in either one, I will sadly inform you, that you have faith (which sadly people also have phobia of.) People who say that ancient science is "logical" they are also sadly misguided. Ancient science is based off of *theories* that will not be proven until we learn to go back in time (for real, not some of that soil and rock division nonsense that is also based upon theories.) Religion to me (non-Chatholic Christianity) seems so much more "logical" than a bunch of conjectures thrown out there to "try" to explain whats already been said and done, without documentation (dates that no written history can be found).

Jesus Christ was the embodiment of God on Earth, he had what I call "powers bestowed by God" (others may call them "supernatural".) When he faced death, he asked God to save him from the problem at hand. God said no, you are there for a purpose, and that he would die for the sins of the human race. God could have very well saved his son from death, but he sent his son to die. (Jesus is also called the innocent lamb, the ultimate sacrifce, which previous to him people had to sacrifice lambs to be forgiven of thir sins).

I have to say right here and now *I am not perfect* I still do immoral and wrong things, but since I have Christ's spirit in my heart my slate is a clean one.
Anyone who is a christian and are a chronic sinner, and use the excuse "Jesus forgives me", they are a shame to the religion, and nothing ever justifies a sin.



end rant.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh no, the world's going to end again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, by that time mankind should be extinct because of the swine flu.



			
				Kalisiin said:
			
		

> For three, a lot of us have been beaten up pretty badly, emotionally, spiritually, financially...and in many other ways...by "Christians" who try to force their beleifs and way of life off onto others who do not share them....and who thus believe they have the right...and the obligation...to carry out vengeance in the name of God.  Just for starters look at the way gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender people are often discriminated against in the workplace.  You think that does not leave an emotional/spiritual scar on that person?


I wanted to comment on that.

Before I say anything: I don't want to offend people in any way, I don't hate gay people, this is just how I look at things.

Have you ever discriminated against someone for what he did? I know I have. For example, I'm not nice to people if they're not nice to me or my friends. I don't want to hang out with people that I know have been stealing. Just to name something.

To some christians (some, not by a long shot all) being gay is considered a sin. For them, it's not morally wrong not to act nice to people that commit this sin.

I'm not saying this is good, but it's the way it is. The only way to solve this is to modernize the religion. Saying it's stupid won't solve a thing. These people believe in something that may be stupid to you and me, but is very important by them. By saying what they believe is stupid will just make them ignore you're well-founded arguments.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 27, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. My grandparents are Baptist Christian, so for most of my life, I went to church on Wednesday with them (mainly to get away from my stepdad), at first I just sat through their preaching and BS; but as I got older, I started asking them things. EVERY time I ever asked a serious question, they would give me some half assed answer such as, "Because it's part of Gods plan", or they merely pointed to an IRRELEVANT verse in the bible, as if it's gonna answer my questions. That's when I started to realize they were full of shit, and knew nothing more about reality than curious me did. If they didn't have their precious bible verses to hide behind, they would look even more ignorant, cause they surely can't questions without an answer you would find in a fairy tale.

And you're right, because they're scared of not knowing what happens, they try to force it on us, in every aspect of life. From mere preaching, to trying to make the government run based on THEIR rules. I've honestly started to think most religious people only stay religious, cause they're scared shitless of burning in Hell, because it's crammed into their head since they're children.


----------



## chrisman01 (Oct 28, 2009)

exactly what my mom always did, except she's a jehovah's witness... which is full of the most BS out of any religion out there.

If you're still a kid and your parent(s) become a Jehovah's Witness, kiss your childhood and your freedom goodbye


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 28, 2009)

i dont caer the world ends in 2012 (which i doubt)
as long as im playing a ds when it does!!!
FULL STOP!.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Oh no, the world's going to end again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are supposed to love ALL PEOPLE...UNCONDITIONALLY.  Their goddam Bible says so.  and theat doesn't mean they get to pick and choose exceptions!!

Until those fuckers learn to practice what they preach...and not be mean to other people....they can fuck off and STFU.  I hate them.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're halfway right.
They stay "religious" for two reasons.  You nailed one.

The other is because they feel it makes them BETTER than everyone else...and thus places them in a position to JUDGE other people, and to look down on others, and to treat others poorly.

They never EVER heed those parts of the bible that are inconvenient to them...that call for THEM to change, or for THEM to not judge, to be humble, etc.

They all think they are God's greatest work.

They can all go fuck off as far as I'm concerned...mankind would be far better off without religion...if I could, I'd get into a position of power..AND THEN BAN ALL RELIGION.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Bottom line for my opinion:  God may not be real, I don't believe in him.  But religion is an important aspect of life and society, and you are missing out if you are dismissing it too quickly because you take the ever popular stance of "religion is stupid".



But I don't take that view.

I take the view that religion causes people to do stupid things...to say and do hurtful, mean, rotten things to other people, merely because they (the target) does not share the belief, lifestyle, morals, etc...of the offending party.

I take the view that if they want to be religious...and interpret their stupid Bible LITERALLY...then let them apply ALL PARTS of it...and most especially...APPLY IT TO THEMSELVES!!!

Until they do that...they can STFU and go away.  Keep those assholes out of our government and public policy and etc.

I hate them.  Those bastards kept me unemployed for two years and nearly saw me starve as a result....THAT'S FUCKING MURDER!!  Those bastards tried to murder me...by economic deprivation.  Of course I hate them.  You would, too.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 28, 2009)

Kalisiin said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overgeneralization... Overgeneralization... 

You're sounding like a child.

Pitiful.

Also, a lot of your anger seems to be directed at the Christians, when this "rule" applies to many religions, including Islam. Their Qu'ran says so too, but you're too scared to bash them because they "might react violently", no? Again, more evidence for your overgeneralization tendency. Or should I say, the limit of your mental capacity (See? I can overgeneralize too!). I know many Christians, Muslims, Buddhists etc that truly "love people unconditionally" as you say. They do not discriminate against others and are truly kind to others. But then again, I assume you've never met someone like that? That's just unfortunate. Sad even.

Also, I know atheists that "love unconditionally" because it is in accordance with their morals or principles. They are not bound by the "Rules of Religion", but they are by their moral principles. 

Fact is, we don't have to live under the teachings of the Bible or Qu'ran to live as good people. The non-religious may also live as good people. This is governed by choice. Clearly though, you believe that non-believers are entitled to be bad people because they need not practice what they preach, given they have nothing to preach about. Wrong and fallacious. As I said before, good deeds can also be governed by principle and morals. Things you probably lack, given your post.

Sorry if I sounded a little rude or condescending. I'm always rudely taken aback by people who display a lower level of intelligence than they are actually capable of. Of course, if your level of intellect is a reflection of your post, I take my words back.


----------



## lincruste (Oct 28, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> [...] God may not be real, I don't believe in him.  But religion is an important aspect of life and society, and you are missing out if you are dismissing it too quickly because you take the ever popular stance of "religion is stupid".



This is way too clever and democratic to me. Religions sucks, really. There is no difference between xemu, rael, ieovah or allah's respective fan clubs.
Oh, and all my anger and despite goes toward _religions_ and their cohort of parasites, not toward _faith _wich is a private feeling no one should judge.
Having to cope every day with approx. 4 billions lunatics is quite a challenge, but I guess it would be much harder in religious based nations like U.S.A or Iran.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> Kalisiin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually...I never said, anywhere...that athiests had the right to be bad people.  But for Christians to do that...IT IS ALSO HYPOCRITICAL!!  And they are the worst offenders...at least here, in the U.S.A, where I live.

And, no, I am not scared to call out stupid Muslims, either.  If they treat people like shit...then they are stupid, they are assholes, and I hope someone hurts them as bad as they have used their religion to hurt others!!

And I totally agree...WE DO NOT NEED THE BIBLE OR THE Q'RAN OR ANY OTHER BULLSHIT RELIGION TO LIVE AS GOOD PEOPLE.

And, no...the VAST MAJORITY of so-called religious people...USE THEIR RELIGION IN ORDER TO HURT AND PERSECUTE OTHERS.  That is my life experience.

Be kept unemployed for two years, nearly starve to death...and know it is all because of discrimination...justified by the Bible...and see if YOU don't hate the sons of bitches who almost saw you dead.

I hate them...every one of them.  They tried to KILL me.  By means of starvation and economic deprivation.  As far as I am concerned...what they did was no different than if they'd put a gun to my head or a knife to my throat...the end result was still the same.

Discrimination is a tool of MURDER.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

lincruste said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth!!

And my anger, too, goes towards religions...AND ESPECIALLY THEIR COHORT OF PARASITES!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

Opinions are like ass holes,everyone has one. See what im saying? No one can be right because we are just throwing opinions and ignorance! This so needs to be locked.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2009)

Here ya go:







Cool out on the Christian bashing though, k? That goes for any other religion/creed as well. 
We have rules against that sort of thing on this forum.

Also, I think we may be getting a bit off-topic.


----------



## Kalisiin (Oct 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Christians cool it with their discrimination and their holier-than-thou attitude, and their self-righteousness...then I'll cool it with the Christian-bashing, okay?

I'm not better than anyone else...BUT I'LL BE GODDAMNED IF I AM NOT JUST AS GOOD!!

And I don't appreciate the way so-called Christians have treated me...and my people...just because we happen to lead a lifestyle of which they do not approve.  Tough crap.  They need to get over themselves.  It doesn't give them the right to shit on us.  And it's high time laws were passed to prevent them from doing so.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 28, 2009)

Fair enough. We'll see you in a month.


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't think it'll happen. Not in a thousand years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see mthrnite is back to his old avatar


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Oct 29, 2009)

Seriously Christians are not the ones committing suicide and killing hundreds of more with them for the name of god.
If Ali has a though time dealing with why people discriminate so much on them that is the main reason.
Anyways I could give my left nut for all I care.
If by now you still believe someone is out there protecting us you are living in American or in an undeveloped country xD or Europe haha
Gotta love science, it makes more sense than anything else.
Plus look at the world now, people in the middle east fighting the USA and vice-versa because of their beliefs. 
Just go to college and open your eyes those that are still blinded.


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great, now we are all going to die virgins.


----------



## nando (Oct 29, 2009)

for the people that believe this, can i have all your stuff on the 20th?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 29, 2009)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> Great, now we are all going to die virgins.



Stop whining and go to a fetish prom and get laid.


----------

